# Any tu-tones out there?



## GeneMpls (May 25, 2013)

Love to see them. Silver/black is my favorite. Thanks gene


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GeneMpls said:


> Love to see them. Silver/black is my favorite. Thanks gene


My first GTO in the Seventies was a 1967 coupe that was Mariner Turquoise with a painted white top. I purchased it from the first owner, a Marine stationed in El Paso, Texas where it's real hot. Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures that I can find.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He's probably talking about 04-06; at least that's the section it's posted in. IMO, two tone is not a good look on there cars. The design doesn't have definitive enough lines to seperate the two colors like alot of the 50s, 60s, 70s cars did.


----------

